
Missing Out on Deep Sleep Causes Alzheimer's Plaques to Build Up - _of
https://www.usnews.com/news/national-news/articles/2019-02-27/study-deep-sleep-best-for-brain-cleaning-emphasizes-link-between-sleep-and-alzheimers
======
rraghur
Someone needs to write how much deep sleep you need per night!

I'm a light sleeper and with recent chronic pancreatitis, I have trouble
sleeping...

Articles like this only dial up anxiety and make things worse!

For example. My hear fit says I get 3h30m of 'motionless'.. is that enough
deep sleep? Apparently, not very clear since trackers aren't really accurate
enough

